# Amazon



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Has anyone ordered any items from Amazon.com and had it sent here to the Philippines? 

Restrictions?

Time for delivery?

Additional costs?

Used a regular address in PI or used a FPO address?

Any other gotchas???

Thanks in advance.

JM101


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cant tell you personally...here is what their website says about shipping there;
Amazon Philippines | Shipping fees and duration


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One other possibility you can look into (at least for items that Amazon does not ship to the Philippines) is one of those package forwarding services based in the US that gives you a US address Amazon can deliver to. Once you have received all your stuff, you then give the order for them to box it all up and send it to you in the Philippines.

Comes in handy, too, for buying stuff from a variety of vendors in the US and then having the stuff all sent in one shipment to you.

It's pricey - but I've been using one service now for a couple years and have no complaints. Google "package forwarding us to Philippines" and you'll get several services. (Check reviews on the various services because there are a few dodgy ones out there. And also check the Better Business Bureau reports just to be sure.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have ordered from amazon and shipped here to my PI address. It did not take long to get here. Once it arrived I had to pay additional cost for customs. It was not included in the shipping cost. Bottom line I won't do that again. I used US Global mail on 1 shippment it was cheaper a little bit. 
I am now going to try forex as they take care of all the cost. It comes by boat so it take 4-6 weeks. The RAO/FPO address will only allow letter mail. If they did allow boxes that would be great


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Jim151 can you provide more information on what your trying to order maybe they have it here, I've found a few sites that take the credit card and these spots aren't your normal Lazada websites. 

Watch out for VAT, customs and other taxes, charges that can be added to your bill, it can become expensive. Some companies ship here with all taxes paid including VAT and Customs but the costs are really something, I bought a crock pot but after the addition of VAT, Customs and other tax related charges a $50 Crock pot ended up costing me $200. If there's no calculation of VAT or Customs you'll need to pay cash when the delivery person shows up.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I realize this is the Philippines, and they can do what ever they want, but is there normally a customs/duty charge on consumable items like food and toilet (soap +) type items sent from the US via a company?

I am only looking at having things like Oatmeal, Granola Bars, Instant Coffee, Soap, Deodorant...things like that.

My suitcases were full when I arrived but it is now time to start looking at replacements which I can purchase from Amazon.

JM101


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

JM101 said:


> I am only looking at having things like Oatmeal, Granola Bars, Instant Coffee, Soap, Deodorant...things like that.
> JM101


Each of those items are available at S & R - S&R Pampanga


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

JM101, if you're located in Pampanga and want to take a 45 minute road trip visit scenic Subic Bay and have those items restocked at Royal Duty Free among other stores.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks guys...I'll check them both out.

JM101


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

S&R here in the Philippines has Quaker Oats, Instant Coffee, Soaps(body/laundry), Deodorants, etc. These are US name brands and Kirkland(Costco).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Products are found here*



JM101 said:


> I realize this is the Philippines, and they can do what ever they want, but is there normally a customs/duty charge on consumable items like food and toilet (soap +) type items sent from the US via a company?
> 
> I am only looking at having things like Oatmeal, Granola Bars, Instant Coffee, Soap, Deodorant...things like that.
> 
> ...


Not sure about Granola bars but these items can all be found here, I buy Quaker Oatmeal instant or original 150 pesos for large resealable package, not sure what brand of instant coffee (I can't drink that stuff) but San Miguel sells a sugar free 3-1, 10 packets for 50 pesos, I've found a very good deodorant called Nivea antibacterial and it's long lasting roll on. 

Here's some links, the second link is more of a dried fruits, coffee, nuts in bulk along with many herbs and I'm sure more it's called Healthy Options, note the websites on either one show only a fraction of what they carry.

Welcome to S&R Membership Shopping

Healthy Options


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I just looked at S&R on line.

Do you have to join to go into the store or can you look around first?

If I find what I want can I then join on the spot?

JM101


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

As far as I know you have to join to go in or be a guest of a member, like Costco in the US. The membership is 700 php annually for primary card and 400 php for the supplemental card. Each card is allowed 3 guest per entry. You do not have to purchase a supplemental card. I got both cards and on the 1st trip got my 1100 php back in savings. Joining is a matter of filling out the forms, producing IDs and paying, card issued immediately. We go monthly and are satisfied with the products available. Some things are a good price some are not. Meat products both fresh and frozen are worth it to me, plus cold cuts, cheeses, and sausages. The meats include Australian/New Zealand Beef/Lamb and US Beef. They have 1/2 gallon containers of US milk(Calif) but the price is ridiculous, did get lucky one time and got it for 48 php, it was nearing sell buy date.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another great spot to get those Imported items from the states is called South Supermarket, here's a link to this chain of Grocery stores plus many other household items, I buy my BBQ sauce, Siracha sauce, Trappey's hot sauce, they sell Oatmeal from the states and I think Australia but like most of the stores here stuff comes and goes, our store in Los Banos Laguna has really improved over the years.

https://www.google.com.ph/search?q=...market+locations,+philippines&rflfq=1&tbm=lcl


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

JM101 said:


> I just looked at S&R on line.
> Do you have to join to go into the store or can you look around first?
> JM101


Yes, you can tell them that you want to look first.



JM101 said:


> If I find what I want can I then join on the spot?
> JM101


Yes


----------

